# Weed and Airport security



## mangocronic69 (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it possiable to bring weed with me on an in country flight(US)? What is the best way? Do those x-ray scanners see through everything? Where is it best to carry it - on my person, check in bag, or carry on bag. 

What about keeping it in my carry on bag a make up container?

And what happens if I get caught at the air port? Anything different than normal? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 27, 2008)

look up film shield....


----------



## dankforall (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a friend that puts it in his but checks but double bag it first! just incase! as soon as you pass through the gates you can put it in your pocket. remember shoes off but if you dont have the extra screen type of look you will be fine. or if there is an S on your boading pass that is additional screening automatically.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 27, 2008)

The way to do it is to bake some ganja cookies or brownies. Make sure you strain the plant material out of the butter when making them. Then you can buy a package of cookies from the store and put your cookies in the package. Then you can just put them in your carry on bag. You can eat one anywhere you want and know one will be the wiser. Get high with out the smoke or smell. Use a qtr per stick of butter, it works great.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

I've traveled with weed on me many many times. Sometimes in my carry on if thats all I'm taking, or if I'm checking bags I'll put it in there. Don't put it anywhere obvious. I've actualy bagged weed in 7 ziplocks, and stuck them in a nonclear shampoo bottle (with the liquid in there) and dumped it out as soon as I could in the car or at the hotel. Put it in the battery area of my..little friend.. and put it somewhere where it would be a pain and someone would only check if they were searching through everything in your bag...Act calm and don't worry about it. They can't tell weed is in your bag unless it smells like a fucking skunk. Also. newly bag (the more times the better) right before you have to leave. Dogs cannot magically smellthrough things it's just that the smell permiates out and then they smell that. So the sooner it's newly bagged, the less the smell has leaked out of the bag... Good luck!


----------



## mattman (Jan 28, 2008)

Honestly man, it sure as hell would be nice to get some bud for a trip, but its just NOT worth the TIME taken from your life for trying to get bud on a plane bro....Unless your a rockstar your going to leos dungeon.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

mattman said:


> Honestly man, it sure as hell would be nice to get some bud for a trip, but its just NOT worth the TIME taken from your life for trying to get bud on a plane bro....Unless your a rockstar your going to leos dungeon.


Same risk you take driving with weed...


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Same risk you take driving with weed...




ehh.. I don't agree at all.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

Back in the day I snuck back some chronic from jamaica. I put it in the battery part of my cd player (fit probably 2 g's).. But those were pre 9-11 days... I don't know how shit is nowadays.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> Back in the day I snuck back some chronic from jamaica. I put it in the battery part of my cd player (fit probably 2 g's).. But those were pre 9-11 days... I don't know how shit is nowadays.


Did you read my first posT? I've flown well over 50 flights since 9-11 with weed... no problems..


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ya but I thought liquids like shampoo weren't allowed on flights anymore?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

dankforall said:


> I have a friend that puts it in his but checks but double bag it first! just incase! as soon as you pass through the gates you can put it in your pocket. remember shoes off but if you dont have the extra screen type of look you will be fine. or if there is an S on your boading pass that is additional screening automatically.



Rock the butt cheek method lol.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> Ya but I thought liquids like shampoo weren't allowed on flights anymore?


They aren't allowed in carryon's. I suggested in my initial post to put it in checked luggage over carry on.. less chance of them finding it and less chance of them proving without a doubt you placed it there..


----------



## lvjay702 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'VE FLOWN QUITE A FEW TIMES WITH SOME GANJA SINCE 9/11 AND HAVENT HAD ANY PROBLEMS. I JUST SEW IT INTO THE CROTCH OF SOME TIGHTY WHITIES AND DOUBLE BAG IT AND ON I GO. I'LL ADMIT THAT ONCE I WAS ON THE PLANE THOUGH JUST SITTING THERE I WAS ABLE TO SMELL IT PRETTY GOOD SO MAYBE TRIPLE BAG IT.
IF YOU DONT WANT TO CARRY IT ON A PLANE THERES ALWAYS UPS OVERNIGHT!


----------



## GSTATUS (Jan 28, 2008)

Every single time i go on a plane i bring weed with me.
Usually tape it to my leg or put it in my bags..not carry on.
Have not had one problem with it but im usually pretty careful.
I just got back from jamaica and got through customs with a gram of jamaican hash and a 1/4 of bud. And this is coming back into the country where security is tighter.
But i prolly have had 30 successful trips with bringing weed on the plane.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 28, 2008)

It only takes one time for a dog to alert on you. Then what a trafficking charge? I still say taking ganja cookies or brownies is alot safer.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> It only takes one time for a dog to alert on you. Then what a trafficking charge? I still say taking ganja cookies or brownies is alot safer.


A dog can alert on the baked goods as well ya kno..
And to solve the dog alerting problem entirely see my initial post...


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you make the ganja butter properly using a double boiler and strain out all of the plant material, there will be only the butter with the THC in it. There will be no plant material left for the dogs to smell. There will only be the THC in the butter baked in the cookies or brownies. The dogs are trained to alert to the sent of the weed not the active ingredient THC.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 28, 2008)

and even IF the dog was trained for the smell of 'active ingredient THC', the k9 handler couldnt be able to distinguish the difference of alerts from food, weed, THC....


that is why fox piss, deer shit, hiding it in food, having a cat roam for a sec in the car, etc will fuck the k9 senses up. he will be going mega nuts looking for other shit


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and even IF the dog was trained for the smell of 'active ingredient THC', the k9 handler couldnt be able to distinguish the difference of alerts from food, weed, THC....
> 
> 
> that is why fox piss, deer shit, hiding it in food, having a cat roam for a sec in the car, etc will fuck the k9 senses up. he will be going mega nuts looking for other shit


Yes, but lets not forget how often the trailers make the dogs false alert... its always a toss up..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 28, 2008)

you can always spot a false alert.

cant you call them on their shit?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you can always spot a false alert.
> 
> cant you call them on their shit?


Nope, have you seen Barry Coopers video?


----------



## overfiend (Jan 28, 2008)

i just got back east from vegas and we were smoking some killer kush out there.
any way i wanted to bring it all back but was too afraid just had a carry on.
seems i had forgotten when i was drunk on night i left a big fat roach in the pocket of my jeans and packed it back in the bag also bought a pipe out there and only smoked salvia out of it. when i went through the check i thought i heard the lady say"i dont care what they smoke" as they sent my bag through. later on back home i was cleaning out my bag and found the fat roach.

got lucky but bet if i TRIED to do it i would have got fucked


----------



## kevin (Jan 28, 2008)

i always roll a few joints for the trip and put them with my cigarettes, never have had a close call


----------



## mattman (Jan 28, 2008)

ive seen the barry coopers movie, and he said the dogs can smell a big bowl of diffrent things and go "okay thats mustard, ketchup, a pickle" whatever. And as far as the brownies go, only thing i remember him saying was that he had NEVER arrested someone who had brownies brownies.


----------



## joeyjetson (Apr 26, 2008)

The stakes are much higher in airports. Airports are considered 
federal property and thus you will be charged a federal offense. And not merely a possesion charge but most likely interstate trafficking.
Mail to your destination before hand if at all possible.


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Apr 28, 2008)

cut off the tip of a sock, sew it onto the front of your underwear right above the crotch, put in goodies and sew it shut. DONT set off the metal detector and be on alert for them k9's . .. those dogs mean business.


----------



## panhead (Apr 28, 2008)

mangocronic69 said:


> And what happens if I get caught at the air port? Anything different than normal?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Unless you get probed analy i'd say there's a damm good chance of something other than "normal" happening should you get busted.


----------



## CannabisAficionado (Apr 28, 2008)

What about seeds??????


----------



## oregonlegal51 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have never flown with weed. I am on medical
mj and have a card. I would think it would be
legal to take it anywhere where it is legal.
I would probably check it with baggage. I do
know of people who have flown out of Oregon
with the bud in their film cannisters or empty
deoderant container. I have not flown prior to
911 as we donot have the money for trips.
Besides you practically have to strip to get on
the plane....ridiculous that you cannot take a
knitting needle or nail file but you can take a
corkscrew.....It could kill someone.


----------



## lvjay702 (Apr 29, 2008)

so who in here has flown the most recent with some nugs and not had any issues? and how did you get it past security? even if you have a medical card thats only valid for the state that issued it to you.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (May 1, 2008)

Even if you are in California with a cali med card, you will be arrested for trumped up federal possession charges because airports are not state property. Federal law supersedes state law in any airport.

A few of the methods mentioned here are accurate, but I think the safest way to transport an oz or so would be to put it in a ziplock freezer bag (double zippered) and put it on your nuts. Keep 3 or 4 extra freezer bags with you and every hour or so put the bag with the weed inside of a fresh bag.

Over time, the smell will permeate through any container (including sealed glass jars!), so the only way to make sure it doesn't reek is to regularly reseal it in a fresh container/bag.

Also, it wouldn't hurt to walk the other direction any time you see a police dog.


----------



## Red Eyed Willie (May 1, 2008)

Last year I smuggled a 1/2 ounce of lavender with me on a trip to Chicago. I put my medicine in a zip lock bag,then in a presciption pill bottle. I then took my glass pipe (which you should clean first) and pill bottle and wrapped it up in a paper towel and threw it all in another ziplock bag. Finally,I put the bag of goodies in with my toiletries. Happy smugglings.

Willie

p.s.

remember the vast majority of the airport security are underpaid barely motivated immigrants. if you can't pull the wool over their eyes you belong in a security room with a finger up your butt.

W


----------



## Muneeee (May 2, 2008)

I just came back from Jamaica and found airport security a joke. I was expecting drug dogs and the whole nine yards. Not a dog in sight or anything that would detect drugs, not to say they didn't have a dog go over checked baggage while it was enroute to the plane. But if a person wanted to carry it on themselves it would have never been detected. What scares the hell out of me was the thought of a terroist or some crazy ass person could have made a knife out of some non-metalllic substance and carried in their sock and it would never have been found be security. Security is a joke.

By the way I would like to know if a medical marijuana card does entitle you to use it in other states that do not have medical marijuana?


----------



## lvjay702 (May 2, 2008)

no medical cards can only be used in the state that issues it to you.


----------



## surfnugget (May 2, 2008)

CannabisAficionado said:


> What about seeds??????



dont take seeds on the plane. its pointless. 

find a bic disposable ball-point pen. pull the ink cartridge out, and cut it about an inch from the ball point apparatus. you now have a space to drop your seeds in. cap with the newly shortened ink cartridge, and place in an envelope. mail it to yourself at your destination.


or you could eat the seeds, and poop them into your garden. the poo would be a great fertilizer.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 2, 2008)

buy a large deodorant preferable athe biggest one possible, roll the entire deodorant up until you can pull it out. There will be a compartment under the deodorant. Use the deodorant or cut some off so there is like a half inch of deodorant left on the stick this way you have more room under it. Stuff your bag in the open area, put the deodorant back on roll it down so it looks normal. Put the deodorant with the toothbrush and other toiletries. I have done this on many internationl flights, even my flight HOME from amsterdam where I got about 20 grams of hash and about half an oz of bud home, in two deodorant containers.


----------



## CannabisAficionado (May 2, 2008)

surfnugget said:


> dont take seeds on the plane. its pointless.
> 
> find a bic disposable ball-point pen. pull the ink cartridge out, and cut it about an inch from the ball point apparatus. you now have a space to drop your seeds in. cap with the newly shortened ink cartridge, and place in an envelope. mail it to yourself at your destination.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahhahaha no im not eating the seeds to poop them out later, im growing hydro. 

Im traveling in 2 days to australia, and i want to take some seeds with me, bagseeds from some good weed i had, im finally moving out of my parents house so im going to be growing.
Why is it pointless??? if theres any risk i wont do it, but what if i just leave a little bag with 10-15 seeds in a pocket of some random jean in my bag, would there still be a risk, do dogs smell seeds, or what is the risk.
now you got me thinking, why is it pointless?? i need to know if its safe


----------



## MajesticWhelk (May 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure marijuana seeds have an indistinguishable odor, much as a vegetating marijuana plant would not alert a police dog.


----------



## surfnugget (May 3, 2008)

MajesticWhelk said:


> I'm pretty sure marijuana seeds have an indistinguishable odor, much as a vegetating marijuana plant would not alert a police dog.



 uhhh... wha...?

i might be really, really stoned right now, but i think i read that right. i think.

don't make sense. jest don't make sense.


----------



## samson3 (May 3, 2008)

One method is to get a good sized jar of vasoline, scoop out till you get to the middle, triple / quadruple bag, place the bag in the middle, then put the other vasoline on top. Ive also taped a small bag to the inside of my leg ( shave area first ) and made it no problem.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (May 3, 2008)

surfnugget said:


> uhhh... wha...?
> 
> i might be really, really stoned right now, but i think i read that right. i think.
> 
> don't make sense. jest don't make sense.


Does an apple seed smell like an apple? No.

Seeds don't share the same odor as the full budding plant.

And as for the plant, smell the stem of a vegging weed plant. Doesn't smell like weed at all. Same would go for a rose bush that doesn't have any roses on it...it won't smell like flowers.

I don't understand what you're so confused about.


----------



## millionwatt (May 4, 2008)

swim had checked luggage searched 4 times out of 5 trips (10 flights). Ironically, the only time swim had anything, was the time no one got checked.

They apparently just pick completely random bags to tear apart; you will find a little TSA (? the security people) card in your bag if it happens. But since this can happen to anyone for no reason, never, NEVER put weed in checked luggage.

also avoid putting it in the carry-on, because they can search that if you forget to take any liquids out. It would suck to go to jail for a fucking tube of toothpaste.

And just put in your pocket, because they will not search you, unless you set off the metal detectors and cant locate the object that caused it to go off. And even then, they will just frisk you with their little wand thing, and I have never heard of the police being allowed to let the dogs actually sniff people. 

leave the pipe at home, and just smoke joints for the time being. But if you have to bring it, clean it real good and put it in your checked luggage with a pack of buggler tobacco (like 2$). 

A little of topic, but there is this bodybuilding spray called "Hot Stuff" and helps with soreness and craps, kinda like icyhot or bengay. It contains a very small amount of OC/pepper spray (as a counter-irritant), among other mentholy-funky smelling stuff. If you spray it on you (it doesn't hurt) it can really fuck with the dogs senses, to point where they may even start a coughing fit, and it will over power any smoke smell if your worried about parents or so for other times.

That was a damn long post, and now its time to have my own little coughing fit . 
Not bad for a 1st, eh?


----------



## surfnugget (May 5, 2008)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Does an apple seed smell like an apple? No.
> 
> Seeds don't share the same odor as the full budding plant.
> 
> ...




i would think that dried seeds sitting in a bag with sum skunky shit, would smell like that.

if you shit on your hand, does your hand smell like shit?


*nice clones btw.


----------



## xpanda (May 5, 2008)

be careful when flying to italy, 4 of us took it there down our pants from the uk, when we got there and passed through security we thought we were safe and took it out. then just as we were getting our bags a sniffer dog was let into the room. we all shit ourselves but the stupid mutt didnt smell a thing! wrap it in the cellophane from a cigarette packet and then really tight with cling film (i think seran wrap in the US??) a few times and then maybe in a condom aswell to be sure. good luck


----------



## surfnugget (May 5, 2008)

xpanda said:


> be careful when flying to italy, 4 of us took it there down our pants from the uk, when we got there and passed through security we thought we were safe and took it out. then just as we were getting our bags a sniffer dog was let into the room. we all shit ourselves but the stupid mutt didnt smell a thing! wrap it in the cellophane from a cigarette packet and then really tight with cling film (i think seran wrap in the US??) a few times and then maybe in a condom aswell to be sure. good luck



SARAN. household name.... it's kind of the ultimate for smuggling ops.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (May 5, 2008)

surfnugget said:


> i would think that dried seeds sitting in a bag with sum skunky shit, would smell like that.
> 
> if you shit on your hand, does your hand smell like shit?
> 
> ...


I thought he was referring to just transporting seeds alone. I didn't think he meant seedy buds.

And thanks. 

They're really getting frosty now, I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## CannabisAficionado (May 5, 2008)

Yeah i meant the seeds alone.
so is it totally safe????
Where should i hide them??


----------



## surfnugget (May 6, 2008)

i meant that they grew inside of a stinky bud, and sat there the whole drying, curing process, and they should at least be washed with soapy water b4 bagging up.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 8, 2008)

put it in your luggage.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 8, 2008)

I was flying within the state of California. I hate flying so I was super wasted. I usually check my stuff but this was a one day trip so I just had a carry on. I forgot about the liquid thing. The security guy was like, come on mam, you know you can't have all these liquids. He went through my bag and started putting my stuff in baggies so I could take it with me. He saw my two containers from the farmacy and was about to put them in the baggies. I said, "oh shit, my weed". He said, come on let's just hurry you along. I'm sure they see it all the time. I had my mmj card with me but he didn't ask.


----------



## bynumite (May 9, 2008)

i had an idea about emptying out the tobacco in cigarillos and filling them up with my grinded bud and then, filling the ends with tobacco again.. would that work? or how about just bringing weed blunts and putting them in a cigar box.


----------



## WWgrower (May 9, 2008)

Is it really worth the chance of getting cost and not to mention the cost. Depending on the state your in you probably don't have a clue on their laws. Doesn't seem worth it to me. If I travel i can go a couple of days without. If Iam there a while it isn't that hard to score especially if you go out to a nightclub or bar. If all else fails I'll just get a bottle of Southern comfort and I am fine.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (May 10, 2008)

im going to japan, would i have to worry about anything irregular over there? i've flown there many times and i would think that it'd be fine if i just put like 20 joints in many cealed bags taped to my inner leg, but im not sure. im going to be in japan for like 10 days and i dont have the connections to pick bud up there. 

i dont think i should even risk it but if its not that sketchy to do it, it'd make my trip a lot better.


----------



## WWgrower (May 12, 2008)

It's one thing to try in the states but now your talking international. Can you say Customs! Lets just say you made it out of the states and your in Japan. Who knows what the hell the laws are for possesion. Maybe you should rent Brokedown Palace and get an idea. There is another one about trafficing in the orient I think it is Midnight run or something like that. As for myself I can't see the risk being outwayed by My want for getting high overseas. You can't seriously think this is a good idea!!!!


----------



## Skate Hawaii (May 13, 2008)

didnt you read that i said i dont think i should risk it? i wasnt really considering it till i read this thread.


----------



## sgr42o (May 14, 2008)

I actually inadvertently brought weed into the US right after 9/11. I went to Holland Sept. 8th and when 9/11 happened I was stuck there for several weeks. I smoked a ton and was really burned out and anxious about getting home and forgot to check my coat pocket. To make a long story short I packed the coat into my suitcase because it'd be uncomfortable on the plane and flew home. It wasn't until later on that I discovered two half smoked prerolled pure widow joints (from Abraxas.. my fav shop!) and one joint I rolled and forgot about of silver haze. Needless to say I was relieved they didn't find it yet insanely happy about the nice surprise. Anyhow.. you could always try this route but I was probably just lucky. 

Sort of off topic but on the same occasion my passport got bent up and the security seal was broken on the picture. Upon approaching customs at Schinpol (sp?) airport in Holland the guy looked at my passport, looked at me, said something on his radio and suddenly I was asked by two guards to follow them. I eventually was led into a small room with no signs or anyone in it and told to "wait here". I had no idea what it was about until they finally came back and said "Your passport is damaged. We had to check to make sure everything was legit. You may go now." If you're caught you'll probably face a similar fate except for the part where they let you go.


----------



## imnobody (May 14, 2008)

i read this forum b4 my trip and i just noticed that everyone kinda has the same ideas. Inside toiletries or shipping it to yourself but i figured that these were the oldest tricks in the book and if they really wanted to search they would find it. I decided that the best way was on my person, so i used a pair of pants with a secret pocket. sealed it in a silifane and than two ziplocks right b4 i head out, I had no prob at all. U put your carryon,contents of pockets and shoes in the xray machine, than u walk through a metal detector. That's really it i thought it was a joke personally. If someone wanted to bring a weapon on the plane they could have easily done it I don't feel safe at all. As long as you look like u belong they proly won't waste their time on you.


----------



## Charfizcool (May 14, 2008)

Don't know if anyones said this but...if you really want to get weed through the airport this will probably work. 
Materials:
Condom(lubed) (2 or 3)
small plastic sandwhich bag
weed

Procedure:
1.Take a huge shit
2.Put weed in small plastic bag
3.Put bag in condom(s)
4.Tie off the base of the condom(s)
5.Shove condom up your ass...I mean really SHOVE IT!

you can bring as much weed as you can fit in your ass...


----------



## isis151miu (May 15, 2008)

I'm flying in a few weeks, and I'm planning on shoving it up my pussy like a tampon. I think that would work no? I'm pretty sure the only thing you go through with your body is a metal detector. Even if they had some kind of xray, it could only see through your clothes and not your body. Better than shoving it up my ass. Must suck being a guy.


----------



## CannabisAficionado (May 15, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahah
This thread started with put it in your pocket, tape it to your leg, stick it in a jar of vaseline and ended in shove it up your ass and shove it up your pussy.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (May 16, 2008)

isis151miu said:


> I'm flying in a few weeks, and I'm planning on shoving it up my pussy like a tampon. I think that would work no? I'm pretty sure the only thing you go through with your body is a metal detector. Even if they had some kind of xray, it could only see through your clothes and not your body. Better than shoving it up my ass. Must suck being a guy.


fuck I wish I had a vagina...or a *naturally* looser asshole...


----------



## oregonlegal51 (May 17, 2008)

I have not flown since 911. Is it really necessary to hide the stuff when you are
a licensed card holder? While it passed state laws..you have the FEDS to worry
about. I figured I would pack in my checked baggage along with medicine and
pipe-Bic lighters. Since I don't want to lost anything..please get back to me.
I will be going to Washington State and want to bring my medicine. Any thoughts?
The last thing I want is to lose my medicine and my glass. I like the lady's remark
about baking some cookies to take...GREAT idea!


----------



## sgr42o (May 17, 2008)

oregonlegal51 said:


> I have not flown since 911. Is it really necessary to hide the stuff when you are
> a licensed card holder? While it passed state laws..you have the FEDS to worry
> about. I figured I would pack in my checked baggage along with medicine and
> pipe-Bic lighters. Since I don't want to lost anything..please get back to me.


I'm not 100% certain but I'm almost positive its still illegal. The reason being is that state-to-state transportation of drugs is a federal offense and thus federal laws apply which would mean:

FEDERAL - NORML

Someone correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## hypernovax (May 18, 2008)

im thinking of buying a carton of cigs opening it without tearing it, taking out a pack in the middle and replacing the 20 cigs with 20 nicely packed joints then super glueing the carton closed, does this sound like a good idea? 

(jordan-israel) border, fyi, lol


----------



## hypernovax (May 18, 2008)

bynumite said:


> i had an idea about emptying out the tobacco in cigarillos and filling them up with my grinded bud and then, filling the ends with tobacco again.. would that work? or how about just bringing weed blunts and putting them in a cigar box.


x2 i had the same idea


----------



## WWgrower (May 19, 2008)

> I'm flying in a few weeks, and I'm planning on shoving it up my pussy like a tampon. I think that would work no? I'm pretty sure the only thing you go through with your body is a metal detector. Even if they had some kind of xray, it could only see through your clothes and not your body. Better than shoving it up my ass. Must suck being a guy.


 Hey isis151 can you give us a tutorial with pics....lol...just having fun.


----------



## Revshaw56 (May 20, 2008)

I always have worn basketball shorts, under my pants, don't ask me why, I don't know, and when I fly, I put the weed in a tick-tack container, in the pockett of my shorts, and wear pants over it. I've always been fine.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2008)

don't know if this has been mentioned, but I'm a girl so I have a magical place to store things. however, plastic doohickeys can get uncomfortable jammed in your twat. I've never been on a flight, but I used to carry it in my panties underneath a maxi pad with wings, in between the pad and panties. then i put ketchup on the pad and sprayed the top with fds.


----------



## Tokin Tosh (May 25, 2008)

I have a girlfriend who puts it in her va jay jay she has never had any issues and she flys alot


----------



## WWgrower (May 26, 2008)

What the hell is a VA JAY JAY. Never heard that before in my life!!!!LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 26, 2008)

That reminds me....one time my older brother and I were trying out for this job...his gf wanted to apply too..nothing big, just factory work, but ya had to pass a piss test. So we get some clean piss lined up, and the day of the interview, we're asking my brother..."well Mr. mastermind, what are we gonna store it in to keep it warm? " He says, "well I'm gonna strap it to my leg, but I got you girls some special containers!" And he whips out those cheap little travel bottles you can get at walmart for shampoo, etc. Well, the width was doable...they were prolly about the diameter of a quarter....but the length! I swear to god those fuckers were six inches long...and HARD plastic!If you have a Va JAY JAY.....you know its a lot more comfortable inserting something with a little GIVE to it. I had that fucking thing in there for the longest hour of my life...when it was time for the piss test, i nearly ran to the bathroom.....my poor sore box. So when we get home, both I and his girlfriend are hollering at him that next time, well store the bottles in his ass!


Tokin Tosh said:


> I have a girlfriend who puts it in her va jay jay she has never had any issues and she flys alot


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 9, 2008)

mangocronic69 said:


> Is it possiable to bring weed with me on an in country flight(US)? What is the best way? Do those x-ray scanners see through everything? Where is it best to carry it - on my person, check in bag, or carry on bag.
> 
> What about keeping it in my carry on bag a make up container?
> 
> ...


You don't want take it in a carry on bag!


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

man, i say this: pick up a fat ass container of jiffy peanut butter, or the cheapest shit...but make sure u get the biggest size...empty out most of the pnut butter.. drop like an ounce or two in another smalllllerrr contaainer then proceed to throw the pbutter on top of the smalller containers. in the end, just make sure that the smaller containers fiiled with weeed inside the pbutter continaer are not visible. idk whos w/ me ??? on this idea.....if you criticize my use of grammar on this website, i will E-Bitch slap you back to the pussy you came from.


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 9, 2008)

millionwatt said:


> swim had checked luggage searched 4 times out of 5 trips (10 flights). Ironically, the only time swim had anything, was the time no one got checked.
> 
> They apparently just pick completely random bags to tear apart; you will find a little TSA (? the security people) card in your bag if it happens. But since this can happen to anyone for no reason, never, NEVER put weed in checked luggage.
> 
> ...


I saw a dog almost lift a lady off her feet sniffing her puss, he was as happy as the cop that led her away.


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 9, 2008)

donWonton said:


> man, i say this: pick up a fat ass container of jiffy peanut butter, or the cheapest shit...but make sure u get the biggest size...empty out most of the pnut butter.. drop like an ounce or two in another smalllllerrr contaainer then proceed to throw the pbutter on top of the smalller containers. in the end, just make sure that the smaller containers fiiled with weeed inside the pbutter continaer are not visible. idk whos w/ me ??? on this idea.....if you criticize my use of grammar on this website, i will E-Bitch slap you back to the pussy you came from.


I know of a lady in Korea now that's in a whole lot of shit for having her mom ship her weed in peanut butter. the question was probably raised as to why ship peanut butter to a place where it can be bought? thus the box was checked, and she will be a long time getting home.


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 9, 2008)

Skate Hawaii said:


> im going to japan, would i have to worry about anything irregular over there? i've flown there many times and i would think that it'd be fine if i just put like 20 joints in many cealed bags taped to my inner leg, but im not sure. im going to be in japan for like 10 days and i dont have the connections to pick bud up there.
> 
> i dont think i should even risk it but if its not that sketchy to do it, it'd make my trip a lot better.


Big risk! You can get weed in Japan, it sells for about $100 per .5 gram, on the streets, or about $350 for about 10 grams if you know somebody. I'm not talking skunk or anything like that, usually more like snuff with seeds.


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 9, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> It's one thing to try in the states but now your talking international. Can you say Customs! Lets just say you made it out of the states and your in Japan. Who knows what the hell the laws are for possesion. Maybe you should rent Brokedown Palace and get an idea. There is another one about trafficing in the orient I think it is Midnight run or something like that. As for myself I can't see the risk being outwayed by My want for getting high overseas. You can't seriously think this is a good idea!!!!


Japan is the last place you'd want to get caught smuggling dope, by the time you got back home you'd be speaking fairly good Japanese and adept with chopsticks, not to mention learned to like fish head soup. Besides you'd never know when they were talking about getting some of your goodies, setting yourself up for a collective gang bang. I hear that their dicks ain't too big tho.


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 9, 2008)

isis151miu said:


> I'm flying in a few weeks, and I'm planning on shoving it up my pussy like a tampon. I think that would work no? I'm pretty sure the only thing you go through with your body is a metal detector. Even if they had some kind of xray, it could only see through your clothes and not your body. Better than shoving it up my ass. Must suck being a guy.


As I stated in another post, saw a dog almost lift a lady off her feet sniffing her puss, she was led away. Can they smell it inside your body? maybe she had something inside her panties. She was in shock as she was taken away.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

I would seal it in a container, wear a pad with fake blood on it, spray some fds on it, and hope for the best.Maybe put it under the pad.Maybe if they see blood, they won't go digging.


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 9, 2008)

MajesticWhelk said:


> fuck I wish I had a vagina...or a *naturally* looser asshole...


There are probably people here that can/will help you with an asshole streching, prolly won't cost you anything either. Naturally fixed.


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

mars2penny said:


> I know of a lady in Korea now that's in a whole lot of shit for having her mom ship her weed in peanut butter. the question was probably raised as to why ship peanut butter to a place where it can be bought? thus the box was checked, and she will be a long time getting home.


i see your point. maybe its a special kind of coffee or pnut butter, idk. can the x-ray zap thru pnut butter>? anyone know?


----------



## farmer#1 (Aug 9, 2008)

carrying is easy! i went to minali (india) and they had some fucking good hash better than amsterdam hash 4 sho but anyways, i managed to bring back 3nd a half 0's with out any probs! i just put some in my crack and put tons under neath my balls and some on my waist line!


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 9, 2008)

I would keep it on you, put it between your boxers and belt(no metal belt) or something like that. And like the post said on the first page, if you have SSSS on your boarding pass, you WILL be going through the secondary search and then they look through your check on bag again and pat you down.


----------



## blackout (Aug 9, 2008)

CannabisAficionado said:


> Hahahahahhahaha no im not eating the seeds to poop them out later, im growing hydro.
> 
> Im traveling in 2 days to australia, and i want to take some seeds with me, bagseeds from some good weed i had, im finally moving out of my parents house so im going to be growing.
> Why is it pointless??? if theres any risk i wont do it, but what if i just leave a little bag with 10-15 seeds in a pocket of some random jean in my bag, would there still be a risk, do dogs smell seeds, or what is the risk.
> now you got me thinking, why is it pointless?? i need to know if its safe


 why do you want to bring seeds into oz ,are you going to be living here , i would not leave them in your pocket ,aussie customs can be very picky if they choose ,if you must try wrapping them in a little glad wrap ,putting them in your mouth at the back between your cheek and gum ,and suck on a minty as you go through customs ,it worked for me.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 9, 2008)

I posted what to look for on your boarding pass when we talk about the "SSSS"

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/97951-when-flying-weed.html


----------



## WWgrower (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't know I hit the link and all I got was a rap to "Fuck Da POlice" I can't stand rap so only listened to 30 sec.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 11, 2008)

donWonton said:


> i see your point. maybe its a special kind of coffee or pnut butter, idk. can the x-ray zap thru pnut butter>? anyone know?


 
Yes x-ray can go thru penut butter. And I saw people say use lead screens somewhere in a post.... when I use to x-ray we used lead screens on both sides of our film so Im not sure how that would work... then again we used a whole differant type of x-ray method then they use in the airport.


----------



## BingoBango (Aug 11, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with all you people. Why would you EVER TAKE WEED THROUGH AN AIRPORT. 

How about you stick to growing and leave smuggling to coke dealers where the profit margins actually make sense. 

I am going to leave the obvious problems with smuggling drugs through airport aside and point to a simple, easy pussy stretchy free solution. Buy when you get to places.

When the rap song talk about puff flying they mean driving dumbass


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 11, 2008)

BingoBango said:


> What the fuck is wrong with all you people. Why would you EVER TAKE WEED THROUGH AN AIRPORT.
> 
> How about you stick to growing and leave smuggling to coke dealers where the profit margins actually make sense.
> 
> ...


 
I dont think anyone is talking about actually moving weight on a plane. I think they are talking more or less just something to smoke when they get where they are going. And trying to buy smoke when you get to an unfamiliar place can get you busted just as easy as taking it with you on a plane.


----------



## BingoBango (Aug 11, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> I dont think anyone is talking about actually moving weight on a plane. I think they are talking more or less just something to smoke when they get where they are going. And trying to buy smoke when you get to an unfamiliar place can get you busted just as easy as taking it with you on a plane.



If you are walking around downtown of some place looking for darkies and asking for drugs yes. If on the other hand you make some friends, go outside, act social, i respectfully disagree.

Furthermore, this type of a debate can only encourage arrests.

In an airport, ur subject to federal law, so i hope that condom is pretty far up your ass


----------



## Ultra Haze (Aug 11, 2008)

swallow it in small amounts in small bags with large spoonfulls of something such as peanut butter. Then of course you have to shit it out, but it wont be found thats for sure.


----------



## oahugrown (Aug 14, 2008)

i know people that move weight on planes. quite easy. make sure you buy your tickets a few weeks before you fly and dont make your return on the same airline. if you got an s or ssss on the ticket abort mission. compress the buds with a press so your pounds are only the size of a a couple vhs tapes. there are ways to get past drug dogs, my friends trains them for pd's,etc...and we test our packages before we hit the airport. but for those who dont got a 50,000 dollar k9 from germany just make sure you vacumm seall in food savers and then into another foodsaver filled with vaseline. then wipe down with acetone and vac seal again. make sure you wear gloves and are in a super clean airy place when packaging, the small crystals or residue on the outside of the bags is what gets u caught. bring them right on your carry on and dont be nervous, thats what gets you caught. make sure you make eye contact and you will be let right through. it works for friends weekly. The suitcase will also work, although that goes through more security checks. 

But it would always be smarter to not do it, no sh*t but when your dry your dry and you do what you gotta do.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 14, 2008)

Im amazed to see people keep saying put stuff in your carry on. I fly almost once a month, every month of the year and I always see them studying the screens you put your carry on shit through. I even see them pull bags off the x-ray line often or have someone come take a double look at the screen. I suggest if you are going to move "weight" to do it another way. I would only recommend bringing a personal stash to smoke with you when flying somewhere. Thats just my opinion. 

As for above, I think it is a better idea to make your return flight on the same airline and book at the same time as your original flight. I end up with the "SSSS" almost everytime I book a one way flight.


----------



## NowIKnow (Aug 15, 2008)

mars2penny said:


> Big risk! You can get weed in Japan, it sells for about $100 per .5 gram, on the streets, or about $350 for about 10 grams if you know somebody. I'm not talking skunk or anything like that, usually more like snuff with seeds.


do you realize how expensive that is?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

i know they do dat pat down shit but never happened to me.
i just put my smoke tied on the string on my ballin shorts under my jeans when i fly but i dont fly often. Max i had on the plane is a onion. 

for pple tryin to sneak a poolball or quarter stash dat shit n ya ballin shorts if u wear them. 
Ya sock might work if u wear jeans. Dont have shit in your pockets like metal u dont wanna go off cause they might pat u. 

I just go thru show my boardin pass i.d. they check my bags I don't go off on the M.D. So i just sit be cool wait until the flight boards.

Oh n to da pple who say put it in ya carryon i hope u kno they do xray that shit.

Never seen SSS tho i always do round trip tho.

$100 fo a .5g u whalin bra


----------



## BigBowls09 (Aug 16, 2008)

what if you just shipped bud to your desired location?

I put a few seeds and probably 1g in the us mail. i was sure not to leave any fingerprints or a return address, and it worked great


----------



## WWgrower (Aug 18, 2008)

They check the mail just the same. the mail is often x-rayed and scanned for odors Post office personnel know what to look for. You may get away with it for a while but if they catch you, your ass is in a whole world of shit. Using mail for transporting contriband bring on a whole set of laws especially with home land security. It just isn't worth the risk, but that is my opinion.


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 18, 2008)

oahugrown said:


> dont make your return on the same airline.


very bad idea. one way tickets are a big RED flag. also way more expensive.


----------



## h1nduku5h (Aug 21, 2008)

I actually went to Michigan once from florida and got some killer buds while i was there and didnt have a chance to smoke it all before i left and sure as hell wasnt gonna leave it there, so i wrapped the baggy in glad wrap and stuck it in my sock right under the arch of my foot, knowing that they would make me take my shoes off. I got into atlanta at about 1 in the afternoon to find out that becuase of horrible weather I would be stuck there till it got better i didnt get a flight out until about 11:40 at night, but i made some nice friends who drove me around on their little cart for the disabled and even got to burn with this kid i called jay-z who worked there. He told me that alot of the time they dont really check anyways! they usually just catch the people dumb enough to be cuaght! so all i have to say is think smart, plan smart and you will be smart enough not to get caught.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 21, 2008)

I have personally taken weed on planes and its nerve racking as hell. I was on patted down and when the officer hit m y pant leg (7gs of dank in my underwear) the smell was so strong i was sure he'd smell it but he didnt. I usually stick it under my nuts. Once i put a half in the front of my suitecase and left. my homeboi asked to borrow it and said i found the medicine and i said hide it. he did. When got to where i was i asked where he hid da weed he said what weed? I reached into the front pocket and it was still there. talk about lucky. I would not advise it but you i gotta have my Mary.


----------



## Trashed (Aug 21, 2008)

Figure if I tried to take even a seed onboard nowadays I'd end up breakin' bricks and pickin' cabbage for the next thirty years or so in some crossbar hotel. Did it a few times many years back, but things weren't quite as tight as they are now.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 22, 2008)

I have done this in the within the past 2 years.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Aug 22, 2008)

BingoBango said:


> What the fuck is wrong with all you people. Why would you EVER TAKE WEED THROUGH AN AIRPORT.
> 
> How about you stick to growing and leave smuggling to coke dealers where the profit margins actually make sense.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you but, after working a year for your vacation, I like to get high on vacation, yes if you go to a place like jamaca you can buy there.
But If you are going to some place in the us, I think it is to risky buying from someone you don't know! You may get ripped off and buy bunk shit, or you may buy from a narc and get bustted! So I think the risk is worth it to be abel to enjoy vacation high vrs spending days trying to fine weed there, with all the risks, and time wasted on limited vacation time!
My take on it anyway!

peace man


----------



## WWgrower (Aug 25, 2008)

You would have to be pretty stupid to try and buy in JAMAICA. If you have been there the crime rate is very high and getting killed there is too. It is too risky because the laws for pot are crazy in other places.


----------



## rezn718 (Aug 26, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> You would have to be pretty stupid to try and buy in JAMAICA. If you have been there the crime rate is very high and getting killed there is too. It is too risky because the laws for pot are crazy in other places.


Ive been to jamaica twice and all i can say is please dont say you are "stupid" for buying in jamaica becouse when i was there it was perfectly safe to buy and smoke just about anywhere. I dont see a way you can refuse when its offered 1000's of times during your stay there.... The laws may be bad but it is very tolerated. If you ever visit dont bring any there or back its not worth the doing jailtime in jamaica prison either. I hear bread and water is served for your stay. Heheh


----------



## faded420 (Aug 31, 2008)

so if i tape a gram under my nuts i should be good?


----------



## jsn9333 (Sep 2, 2008)

faded420 said:


> so if i tape a gram under my nuts i should be good?


Yeah, you'll be fine. Well... so long as you shave your nuts first, that is.

You'll want to triple bag it as well, or wrap it in plastic wrap a few times before you bag it. Smell is the thing to worry about.


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats some nutty weed.


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

when i travel in airplane i always take hash in my pocket but i don't live in US


----------



## darkforflight (Sep 4, 2008)

When I was coming back from denmark about a year ago to come to the states. I brought back 10 grams of some black puddy hash; however there are a couple steps
you can take to ensure that it does not smell nearly as bad.

First before I left my house I split the little block into three pieces and then
wrapped them all up in paper towels. When I got to the airport I went into the
bathroom and had one fresh baggie and with out touching the hash I allowed
it to roll in the bag and sealed it up. Make sure you wash your hands first.

When the flight was like 10-20 before it was gonna land I went to the bathroom and did the same thing again transferring it into a new bag and then double bagging it afterwards. By doing this you have 1 1/2 to 2 hour time before the smell permeates
through the bag. I was a little scared as I was going through customs as I saw a 
sniffer dog but surprisingly as I walked by it didn't even give me a second glance.


Hope this helps,
Peace


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 7, 2008)

ive travelled after 9/11 and not had problems be sensible


----------



## oahugrown (Sep 11, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> very bad idea. one way tickets are a big RED flag. also way more expensive.


no there not, its when you book them only a few days before the flight its a red flag, or buy them at the airport. use a credit card weeks before you fly to purchase and the extra checks wont happen.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 11, 2008)

I USED A THC PRESS !! PUT DA BUDZ IN AND PRESS OUT LIL TABLETS N THEY DONT SMELLAND THEN FROM THERE WRAPED THE TABZ TO MY LEG NOT MY BALLZ14.00 G


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 15, 2008)

Funny the post on here, are really slowing down..Hmmm I wonder if the brain trust on here have all been busted at the airport!


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 15, 2008)

i just went from the northeast to florida on a vacation and left from logan airport( the airport the iraqi fucks hijacked the plaines from) and i brought a 1/2 of nugz. what i do is buy a good size shampoo bottle and i just triipple wrapped by bag dumped out a little shampoo so the baggy could fit in the bottle and it worked again for me.. i actually had to split it up into two quarters because the neck of the shampoo bottle was to little but it worked great... ive never tried that and brang it as a carry on but everytime i check in and jave the bag down under the plain it works great.. try it out, guarantee'd to work


----------



## In.The.Basement (Sep 15, 2008)

I know someone who did the same thing with the shampoo bottle either leaving LA going to NY or visa versa, either way he got caught in Cali, got taken to a little room and the whole nine yards, luckily he was in a band and his agent sort of got him out of it ( or so i was told) but suposedly he was suposed to go back for court and never went and says he has a warrant out fo rhis arrest in cali...IDK point being don't put weed in a shampoo bottle


----------



## In.The.Basement (Sep 15, 2008)

I've done it a few times myself, my fav. method was taking a buy 2 get one free parliament pack, taking one pack out carefully taking the sulafane off the top, stuff the tree in ( sealed and all), put the salafane back on, and the pack back in, i brought like three of the deals so it looked good, put it in my check on bag...i think that was all before 9-11 though.....
Beginning of 08 i was in south africa and brought some seeds back no problem, i put them in a the spine of a postcard with a few others in a thin brown bag tehy came with and then put them in a book, when i got to NY i was 30sec from walking out the doors, liek 7 am after a 23 hr flight and this cop was like come here please, he made me empty out all my shit and put it all back, he was pretty chill though let me keep a wooden pipe (which was clean) but said he should have taken it, but didnt find the seeds 
OK last story this summer i was in israel and smoked some hash...for some reason i put roach of it in a one of those little airborne medice things right on top and completely forgot about it...i had it in my carry on right in the front pocket of my backpack..ANyway the security in israel is pretty fucking intense, the most i've ever seen and they do it all right in front of you...everything went fine but i got home and found it like it a week later and almost shit myself...to top the story off i was currently awaiting a court date for a few weeks after i got back, when i get to court i my lawyer was like "don't worry its not your fault there was a computer error, but you had a warrant out for your arrest" i was like ohhhh great. so not only did i unknowingly bring a roach of hash back but i had a warrent out for my arrest. Can you say LUCKY
From now on i'm gonna have to go with the get it from where your going method, i was in LA in march and was a few days in dying for some smoke so was liek fuck it, went ot the guy outside who takes peoples bags, calls taxis, etc and was liek you got any tree?" 5 min later he came back with a gram of some really nice shit...
its nto worth bringing it on the plane with you, shit could always happen, no matter how safe you are...next time i might even try mailing it before i go, that sounds pretty safe, the trick is wait a while before opening it and right return to sender so if you do get busted be like idk what that is and they can't do shit, so i've heard.

Sorry fo rthe long post, i like tellign my stories, haha, hope you guys got somethign out of it


----------



## Sedition (Sep 16, 2008)

The idea of putting it in a shampoo tube sounds good. If you can get away with it in America I'm pretty sure it would work here..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

wouldn't need to worry about it at all if it were legal... if we chose for it to be legal....


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

in your sock etc. is best carry on luggage is risky


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 16, 2008)

In.The.Basement said:


> I know someone who did the same thing with the shampoo bottle either leaving LA going to NY or visa versa, either way he got caught in Cali, got taken to a little room and the whole nine yards, luckily he was in a band and his agent sort of got him out of it ( or so i was told) but suposedly he was suposed to go back for court and never went and says he has a warrant out fo rhis arrest in cali...IDK point being don't put weed in a shampoo bottle


 
dude theres no way...
ive done it probably about 8-10 times and everytime i did it out of logan airport where security is crazy and ive never got caught.. the one thing i make sure to do is put the weed in the bottle right before i get to the airport, that might have been what your buddy fucked up on..the smell of weed will bleed through a container so put the weed in there at the last possible second... oh well that sucks for him..worked great for me many times


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 16, 2008)

iv herd of making a hole in peanutbutter and puting it in the hole smoothing some butter over the top and putting the lid back on


----------



## In.The.Basement (Sep 16, 2008)

why would you bring peanut butter on an airplane? at least bring some jelly and bread too, tell em you hate airplane food


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 16, 2008)

In.The.Basement said:


> why would you bring peanut butter on an airplane? at least bring some jelly and bread too, tell em you hate airplane food


but you are not allowed a knife to make the sandwich.

i hide my pot inside my laptop. I can fit easily 2 ounces without being detected. I just put the bag in my pocket most of the time, security is a fucking joke.


----------



## bsyde82 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm flyin from cali to seattle....short flight. buddies have told me, easiest and simplest way is just to wrap it real good and stick it inside your briefs...as long as the smell is contained, is this not fail-proof? 

ive seen ppl mention dogs and other security measures, but in all the times i've flown from seattle to cali and back, i've never seen a dog in an airport, except maybe right after 9/11, but definitely none in the last 5-6 years or so

thoughts?


----------



## UnderPhire (Oct 17, 2008)

on my way home from the cup i'm smuggling at least 100 seeds of whatever strain takes 1st place. They are a dime a dozen in Amsterdam. I plan on putting them in the pockets of my dirty cloths or putting them in box with my tulip bulbs, or putting them in a pack of flower seeds and then fishing them out when i get home. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## XReddiWipX (Oct 20, 2008)

mangocronic69 said:


> What about keeping it in my carry on bag a make up container?


I have no idea if this would work or not... So don't try it on my advice... and I'm assuming that you're female because of the make up kit.

However, if you are male, stuff it off in the nastiest looking sex toy you can find and make it look well used! When you see that they've noticed your toy, wink at them and smile. 


All joking aside... From other threads and post I've seen, the most popular advice is to keep it on you. But, even then, you could still get that extra search. Which by the way, I've heard (and not been able to confirm) if there's an 'S' on your boarding pass, you've been randomly selected for that extra search. Don't know if there's any truth to that or not. I'll see if I can find that thread and post the link here.


----------



## shortybighead (Oct 20, 2008)

dude i flew to denver 2 weeks ago and took a half ounce no problems at all not one its simple i tucked that shit unda my well you know made sure i had nothing on me other than my psp bag nothing in my pockets walked up took my shoes off and my belt walked thru suited back up and split once you get thru ur gravy till you hit final distenation


----------



## Rook07 (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone on page 8 mentioned hiding it w/peanut butter/container...
Probably a bad idea.

I've been on international flights since 9/11, with peanut butter (& other food stuffs! haha). They can't Xray through peanut butter, so they open the containers and see/smell/swab it. They even opened a new container on us.
Stay away from the PB&C unless you mean cookies! I distinctly recall something about ketchup too....not kidding.


----------



## soberstoner (Oct 29, 2008)

I've done it 40 or 50 times. Just keep it in your change pocket on your blue jeans. You can't get too much in there, but a quarter oz or so. Then when you empty your pockets, you do not disturb your change pocket, and do not set off the metal detector.
If it is really smelly, then you can vacuum seal it. I have done this before. Just be cool and there will never ever be any problem. I do like the idea of sewing the end of a sock to your underwear. Somebody mentioned that earlier. That could allow for more buddage.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 30, 2008)

mangocronic69 said:


> Is it possiable to bring weed with me on an in country flight(US)? What is the best way? Do those x-ray scanners see through everything? Where is it best to carry it - on my person, check in bag, or carry on bag.
> 
> What about keeping it in my carry on bag a make up container?
> 
> ...


Put the weed in a thick bag or balloon, lube it up and slide that sucker in your pooper. I hope you like marijuana a hell of alot!!!! Goodluck!


----------



## WWgrower (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow this thread has been going since Jan. of 08. I wonder how or if any of these people on here took the suggestions and got popped at the airport. Just a thought. !0 months I wonder if that is some kinda of record or something. But I think that "Christianity has been debunked" has been running longer.


----------



## chubby14 (Nov 5, 2008)

here is the problem now with this. Some airports like here in Vegas and in JFK have a speacial xray machine used for additional screening. What happens now is the same as DWI checkpoints. The police cant stop any car randomly but have to have a set pattern such as every 4 car gets pulled over. this is now being done at airports. every 3 maybe 4 person or it could be 10 person will get sent for the additional xray and these machines see ALL!!! I have seen them on the tv when introduced here in McArron and they pick up everything so you have to look for a person jut pulled aside and slide in behind them to be safe


dankforall said:


> I have a friend that puts it in his but checks but double bag it first! just incase! as soon as you pass through the gates you can put it in your pocket. remember shoes off but if you dont have the extra screen type of look you will be fine. or if there is an S on your boading pass that is additional screening automatically.


----------



## lowlife86 (Nov 7, 2008)

So here is the way I do it. 

Step 1 - Go out and buy 2 smelly proof bags and one of those as seen on TV "eurosealers"
Step 2 - Put the ganja in the 1st smelly proof bag and then wash your hands and seal the bag. Then put the 1st Bag in the 2nd smelly proof bag.
Step 3 - Take the Eurosealer and seal the top of the 2nd smelly proof bag. Smelly Proof bags are great beause they have some extra plastic on the top that allows you to actually use the eurosealer to seal it twice.
Step 4 - I wear compression shorts and then boxers over them. I put the sealed bags under my nuts between. 

I have never had any issues domestically or internationally.


----------



## WWgrower (Nov 10, 2008)

I imagine your crotch must look like Adam Sandler's in "Don't mess with the Zohan".. LOL Sound like a whole lot more trouble than it is worth especially if you get busted. My family does quite a bit of traveling, My daughter is aboard studying in Paris. We all have seen too many bust in the airport to ever dream of doing something so stupid. I like my freedom and feel it is worth more than prison. Just my $0.02


----------



## jammycunt (Jan 30, 2009)

blazed24sevn said:


> Put the weed in a thick bag or balloon, lube it up and slide that sucker in your pooper. I hope you like marijuana a hell of alot!!!! Goodluck!


or if ur really brave and male hide it under ur foreskin !!


----------



## daringjane (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of good answers from everyone...I'm a see it to believe it kind of girl, will report back in a few days.


----------



## texasboii (Nov 27, 2009)

so it would be easy to sneak seeds in my checked bags, say under soles in shoes, short pockets, back of a cell phone battery, or a pill bottle ???


----------



## redivider (Nov 27, 2009)

i wouldn't recommend trying that, ever heard of "locked up abroad"?


----------



## jweedy (Nov 27, 2009)

dude, I'd never be brave enough to bring it through airport security!!


----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 28, 2009)

The Oakland airport authorities said that they wouldn't do anything if you have medical marijuana in your bags and they wouldn't alert the arriving airport. San Francisco and LAX have a hands off policy too.


----------



## Bigwill77 (Nov 28, 2009)

kiss-ass Is this what the air line want us to do just in order to carry our meds with us? What about medical need in the sky? Who will be first to offer special accommodations for MM patients? There shoul be a a room with one seat as to not turn getting high while your high into social gathering in the middle of the isle. lol


----------



## punker (Nov 28, 2009)

stupidest thing to do ever....i know from a close friend...


----------



## teppy1954 (Sep 28, 2010)

Got caught at airport security going from Canada to the US at Pearson airport.
Got a random pat-down. Joints were in the waist band of my pants. I'm over 50 and really straight looking.

Screener got all uptight.

Cops laughed at it. 3 Joints in Canada isn't worth shit!

US CUSTOMS-Holy Fuck-tore my luggage apart. Screen me every time I cross the border. Now I will not attempt that again. Plus-every time I cross, I need to count on at least an hour at US Customs.

Pisses the Mrs off pretty well. She thinks I should have taped it somewhere else.


----------



## skiweeds (Sep 29, 2010)

small vacuum sealed bag. make sure the outside is untouched with weed resin hands though. also make sure the vacuum sealed bag is airtight. put it in shampoo or conditioner. 

personally i strongly advise against it. weed just smells too strong and takes up too much volume. better off growing some of the best shit yourself in a legal state. seeds are easy to smuggle though.


----------



## skiweeds (Sep 29, 2010)

Jivin004 said:


> Just like to say that this is the very first hit on Google for "juana + airport"
> You boys are famous!
> Oh, and All your IP, addresses, and internet provider are belong to us!


please, record my ip. would greatly throw anyone off cause i use some one elses internet connection because they dont know how to secure it. even better than using a proxy. and if feds did do anything, i think the community would be pretty pissed off if they busted a cancer patient and his/her caregiver who follows state law. also only 1 patient, ppl with several patients are just asking for trouble. law enforcement could give a shit less about my small operation which they would never even find cause i dont do it at my house. i do it in a warehouse room that i rent, and theres no way they could find that cause my name isnt even on the lease.


----------



## 43Hitman (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a friend one time tell me that you could do it with a tube of tooth paste. Apparently the inside of a tooth past tube is lined with aluminum. He said to slit the side of the tube and slide in your wrapped up package(needs to be wrapped very well as you'll need to rinse off the outside of it upon arrival to destination), roll up the tube like it's been used and put it your luggage. I would never do this, nor do I condone anyone doing this. Especially in the United States.


----------



## SquishMitten (Sep 29, 2010)

I smuggled a small bag (about a gram) in my grundle once. I imagine my duck butter scent through off any dogs in the area.


----------



## jchen1200 (Mar 25, 2011)

whn was last tym u passed thru successfully? thx!


----------



## rollin in grass (Mar 25, 2011)

Cant you swallow a pack of seeds to get them through security then shit them out, clones I think would be harder to get through security but what about seeds


----------



## 809vic (Mar 29, 2011)

not a good idea airport security has gotten more advanced in 2012 with the introduction of residue sampling machine and pads for your hands and such...


----------



## sso (Mar 29, 2011)

dress nice, i prefer casually nice, suitjacket, nice shirt, nice jeans.
nice haircut and well shaved.
walk confidently, be relaxed. friendly and polite.

the only notice you will get is smiles.

shabby, unshaved, sorta more teenclothes (some chinastyle shirt), hesitant, paranoid and insecure. (plus i had malaria, though mostly recovered)
got stopped at 3 airports and checked.

at the last one, i even got checked by the dog three times, the guy couldnt believe the dog didnt smell anything (fucksakes im gonna get anything, with malaria in a strange city lol)

exact same airport and travelling neat as in the topmost description, not even a glance at me.

we live in a pretty shallow society, its pretty easy to take advantage of it. if you look allright, people tend to think you are, if you look like you belong, people tend to think you are.


----------



## Shadow15x (Mar 30, 2011)

i agree, dress nice, remain calm and plan it out - last time i snuck an 1/8th in my sandwich haha i wrapped it up really tight and put it in the middle of my bag


----------



## rambler420 (Apr 1, 2011)

I traveled from Washington DC to NYC once. Wasn't going to go without my favorite herbal supplement. I put a bud in cellophane, wrapped it in saran wrap, put it in a condom and inserted it into my girly parts, thinking it'd look like a tampon if I got scanned. Sure enough, I did get scanned. I about peed my pants when I had to walk through the body scanner. Went through unscathed. I found out later their scanners couldn't see inside body cavities. This was in the summer of 2010. I wouldn't recommend this now, though, as I read a news story somewhere that their scanners are now more advanced and can see inside body cavities for this exact reason. People have gotten sneakier and they had to advance with the times. I wouldn't even attempt it now.


----------



## kckid816 (Apr 2, 2011)

I've done it several times in the last few years and have a friend that's a travelling salesman and takes it with him all the time. I would never do it on an international flight, only within the US. 

One point is to not make unnecessary eye contact with the security personnel. They are trained to look for people who are looking for them. Just act like they aren't there. 

Second, vacuum seal it if you can. Smell will get you busted faster than anything. I vacuum seal it and then either put it under my nuts or between my buttcheeks. After I make it through security, I hit the bathroom and move it to my pocket. 

I'm firmly against the body scanners and haven't been forced to deal with that yet but if I am then I will opt out. I'll make the TSA agents earn their money.


----------



## raunchyramirez (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm flying from Tijuana to Cancun and I wanna know what's the best way to get weed through a MEXICAN airport that's flying domestically and what does weed look like under an airport xray?


----------



## FredricOR (Dec 28, 2013)

Many timely homeowners are using equity they gained during the brand-new bull demand in genuine estate of the realm to obtaining inferior merchandise homes. Leveraging sole mark in uniformity to come by lokale uzytkowe nieruchomosci komercyjne unalloyed investment design, as you increase your investment portfolio one out of doors at a time, and one dwelling-place at a epoch, by means of using each up to date asset to help pay notwithstanding another one. Banks see fit normally investigate belief reports and proceeds documentation more stringently when you borrow to gain a second well-versed in, because they destitution to make sure that both of your mortgage obligations can be paid each month without a problem. And they may require larger down payments and imputation slight higher advance fees or moment rates than they did when you bought your first home. Nevertheless, divers lokale uzytkowe nieruchomosci komercyjne spot it serene to make eligible repayment for experimental loans, and this is especially true in place of those who maintain capital faith ratings. With the covert to profit from your procure middle of equity appreciation, the repayment of a second mortgage is time after time easier than it was seeing that a first mortgage. For the benefit of those who scenario to hate the other retreat as an income-producing holdings, there are also at one's disposal tax deductions. As a restaurateur, you can generally speaking withdraw such things as repairs, utilities, and even habit trips you take to visit your means and restrict on its upkeep. Myriad investors associate their use of the encourage cuttingly, so that it is rented or leased from time to time, and at other times it is used as a in person vacation home. When you arent making spondulix not later than leasing it to others, you deliver ready money beside not having to income for motel lodging at vacation time. A qualified tax planner can pinch you come up with all of the various assessment advantages to spending your vacations in your own another home.


----------



## smokin away (Dec 30, 2013)

Took five jays in a cigarette box with two cigaretos left over. Wrapped it with an old plastic bag and put it my bath pack which I placed in my luggage. Didn't give it much thought but did check the bag rather than taking it trough security. Took a domestic flight to Florida with no questions asked this Month. Probably a good idea to vacuum seal if possible but no trouble the way I did it.


----------

